# Every Christian should be a reader, not preacher of the word (Guido de Brès)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 4, 2019)

Every Christian may or ought to read, and discourse of Scripture; it followeth not therefore that all Christians are Preachers and Ministers of the Churches, but only those which are lawfully called …

Guido de Brès, _The rise, spring and foundation of the Anabaptists, or re-baptized of our time_, trans. Joshua Scottow (1565; Cambridge MA: Marmaduke Johnson, 1668), p. 35.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom Hart (Dec 5, 2019)

Are the Anabaptists to blame for this "everyone's a preacher" business?


----------



## earl40 (Dec 5, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> Are the Anabaptists to blame for this "everyone's a preacher" business?



Probably though that thinking is prevalent in reformed churches toady. I can not count the times I have heard the duty laid upon the laity to spread The Gospel in reformed churches. What I find interesting is that even though the duty is laid, most understand spreading The Gospel is not their job as a butcher , baker, or candle stick maker.


----------

